# 2015 Message Board



## gametamer1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm returning to the SW Missouri / NE Oklahoma area after 24 years in the service. Anyone in my area that is looking for someone to hunt morels with? I use to hunt them growing up, and I can't wait to get out there!


----------

